# Do you ever walk around the house nude?



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Option 3 for me, although I do wear less clothing inside the house than outside.

Interestingly, this poll came to me when I was getting ready to take a shower. Obviously, I just finished.

*wearing just socks does not qualify as being clothed. I know how you guys think.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Voted #1, but I don't prance around like a little fairy. But I don't care if my neighbors see me. Nudity is healthy. See my post about the meteor shower.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Considering the fact that there's usually another family member around at all times... no.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to walk around the _outside_ of the house nude, until I got caught.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I used to walk around the outside of the house nude, until I got caught.


I hate it when that happens. I want to go to Greece and just BE NUDE on the beach, Ahhhh.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I did, once or twice when I was a teen but then some guys came over unexpectedly and I never did again ops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I live with my grandparents and I don't think they'd appreciate me prancing around like a little fairy.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Uh no...I have no reason to and I don't think anyone wants to see me naked anyway.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Duh. When no one's around I can be completely nude. Even half nude with my mom and lil' bro' around, who cares...

Who voted they keep their clothes on even in the shower? :lol


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> Who voted they keep their clothes on even in the shower? :lol


That was me. I'm a _nevernude_.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Nicolay said:


> That was me. I'm a _nevernude_.


Haw!

To answer the question, no, not really. But I frequently traipse around in just my underwear (if I'm home, not in front of my family...but in my room or in my dorm room, pretty much always).


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:lol prance like a fairy LOL I picked three. But even then I don't walk around the house lol. I just go two steps from the room to the bathroom, and If my dad is home, that's with a towel on. I'm too paranoid someone will see through the window to go around naked.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I do not prance! If it's hot, I take my clothes off. I live alone I can do that. 

Skin should be seen but never noticed. - Robert Heinlein


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll do it when no one's around. I find wearing clothes generally uncomfortable, but no one needs to be subjected to such a horrible sight.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i like it. i love even more just wearing underwear.. feels so nice, and it makes me feel petite and (dare i say?) cute. something that's good about being reclusive and only living with your mother... you often have the house to yourself and you know there's no chance of someone randomly stopping by.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I like clothes better than.. not clothes. I'm pretty much never ever nude outside of a bathroom. Probably for the same reason I refused to walk barefoot in the grass as a child, it just didn't feel right.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

just while showering or changing clothes or something. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just when im alone. you forgot to mention sleeping in the nude. its comfortable sleeping in the nude but i dont do it when its cold. and it gets cold here in vegas. like 50 degrees. yes, 50! if you can believe it


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll take 50 degrees here in Vegas rather than the triple digit temperatures we just came out of. The humidity was low, but the heat was just unbearable. It's not quite 50 yet though, but it's getting there.

But yeah, I didn't put a "sleeping in the nude" option. Just didn't cross my mind.

"Nude eating", "Nude excercising", "Nude vacuuming", "Nude doughnut-throwing parties" ... anything is possible!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

All the time. Usually I come home, take off my clothes, my daughter is starting to do this now.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> "Nude doughnut-throwing parties" .


 :lol I wonder how many girls have played ring-toss with their boyfriends?

:duck That was bad, must get mind out of gutter...

I vote #2. At least in the summer it is easier to not wear clothes, but I don't want my neighbors or passer-bys to see me. Plus there is less laundry to do if you don't wear clothes at all.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nubly said:


> just when im alone. you forgot to mention sleeping in the nude. its comfortable sleeping in the nude but i dont do it when its cold. and it gets cold here in vegas. like 50 degrees. yes, 50! if you can believe it


I don't think I could ever be comfortable sleeping nude, even if I was alone. I'd be too paranoid the house would catch on fire in the middle of the night and I'd have to jump out the window with no clothes on. :afr :b Or something crazy like that. :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not ever really....just doesnt feel comfortable to me.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Theres something very liberating about walking around nude.

Usually only when I'm on my own and no one else is at home.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Only when no one is around. 

I sleep nude most of time. I'm most comfortable that way.


----------

